# Pink/SV papers - is it worth the hassle?



## JaimeZX (Jun 12, 2012)

Just brought home our beautiful girl yesterday!











We asked our breeder about Pink papers because she only gave us AKC registration.

She said she never bothers with Pink papers anymore, even for her own dogs, because any show she takes her dogs to (US or German) they take the AKC papers and never ask for Pink papers.

She said she's glad to send us the info on how to get it done, she just didn't think it was worthwhile.

What are your thoughts? Worth the extra time and effort?

Thanks!


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

I dont have thoughts on the pink papers, but I DO have thoughts on the absolutely adorable puppy picture you posted  LOOOOOVE those ear floofies!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Unless you are planning on breeding and showing a dog in Germany, I don't see any reason why. Even then I would think they would accept AKC papers since the dog was born here and that is our FCI recognized registry.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Agree with Lies.

Plus, the papers would not be true SV pink papers. They would be UScA/SV papers.


----------



## JaimeZX (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks all - really appreciate it! 

Kalypso (Kali) is very different from our 5 y.o. mutt Casear whose favorite activity is... sleeping all day....

Still getting to know her (obviously) and I think she's a little dis-combobulated as a result of being in a new place!


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

OMG! She is just adorable!


----------

